# Measurements



## Emanresu

Also could I include some common measurements for translation too please?

Kilograms
Pounds

Meter
centimeter(s)
millimeter

Mile
Feet, foot
Inch(s)

Ounce
Quarter
Half Ounce
Half Quarter
dozen
tablespoon
teaspoon


Thanks.

*Moderator note:*
*This thread was split from another one. Please open a new thread for each and any new question you have. And don't forget to use the capital letters when necessary.*
*Thanks.*


----------



## DrWatson

Emanresu said:


> Kilogram = *kilogramma* or *kilo*
> Pound = (I assume you mean the unit of weight?) *pauna* or *naula* (However, since Finns use the metric system, few people know how much one pound is exactly in kilograms)
> 
> Meter = *metri*
> Centimeter = *senttimetri*
> Millimeter = *millimetri*
> 
> Mile = *maili*
> Feet, foot = *jalka* (Again, rare unit in Finland)
> Inch = *tuuma* (this one is a little more familiar to us, but still used just in certain situations, e.g. measuring the sizes of tires and TV screens.)
> 
> Ounce = *unssi* (Rare)
> Quarter = do you mean like 1/4 or 0.25? If so, it's *neljäsosa*
> Half Ounce = *puoli unssia*
> Half Quarter = if this is the same as 1/8, then it'd be *kahdeksasosa*
> dozen = *tusina*
> tablespoon = *ruokalusikka*
> teaspoon = *teelusikka*


----------



## Hakro

As you might know already, in Finnish we don't use plural when expressing "so-and-so many measurements". Instead, we use the singular partitive with the usual ending _-a_ or _-ta_.

For example:
One kilogram = yksi kilo
Two kilograms = kaksi kiloa

 Kilograms = kiloa(a) - colloquial, officially kilogramma(a)
 Pounds = pauna(a), naula(a) - not used in Finland

 Meter = metri(ä)
 centimeter(s) = senttimetri(ä)
 millimeter = millimetri(ä)

 Mile = maili(a) - seldom used in Finland
 Feet, foot = jalka(a)  - seldom used in Finland
 Inch(s) = tuuma(a)

 Ounce = unssi(a)  - not used in Finland
 Quarter = neljännes - never used in Finland; a quarter of what?
 Half Ounce = puoli unssia - not used in Finland
 Half Quarter - see above
 dozen = tusina
 tablespoon = ruokalusikallinen, "plural": XX ruokalusikallista
 teaspoon= teelusikallinen, "plural": XX teelusikallista

I hope you got the idea; if not, ask again.


----------



## jli4000

Hakro said:


> Kilograms = kiloa(a) - colloquial, officially kilogramma(a)



kilo(a), there's a typo


----------

